# storebought 3x3 mod!



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 9, 2009)

i just modded my storebought 3x3 and it is BEASTLY
i used silicone a while ago but that didnt work very good so i did a different approach

i used a nail filer and sanded down all the pieces that are on the inside of the cube. mainly the corners and made that part round. on the edge pieces i just sanded all the internal parts for a couple seconds. after all is said and done it is very very very fast, the pieces seem like they could pop easily but havent, there is slightly more lockups and it can cut corners close to 35 degrees. im very pleased with this


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 9, 2009)

I got similar effects by throwing mine on the ground and waiting 10 minutes. Mine can cut corners slightly better than 35 (guessing, haven't measured), but the way you describe yours, yours is a somewhat faster.

Was yours lubed with something other than the silicone that didn't work? If so, you basically just used an effective lubrication method, w/o technically 'lubricating'. 

How have your times improved?


----------



## DcF1337 (Jan 9, 2009)

I've always thought that storeboughts suck, but this looks promising.

How does your storebought compare to DIYs?


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 9, 2009)

i have not lubed it yet, and when i do lube it i will use crc silicone.
i dont own any 3x3 diy's (which is why i did this mod) but compared to my square-1 diy it is very similar to it when the tension is set looser but it pops more. i have not had any pops yet or "near pops" but lock ups occur still. im not sure how much diy's are but for a 10$ cube this amazes me. my cube was pretty broken in when i did this but im sure if you did the mod more early on it would create the same results


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 10, 2009)

So you lubed and sanded it.


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 10, 2009)

no, no lube yet
but yes i sanded all the parts on the corners and edges that are on the inside of the cube


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 10, 2009)

Can't wait to hear how it is when lubed


----------



## minsarker (Jan 10, 2009)

it seems like all you did was sand the cube down? dangit, i was hoping for a new unique mod haha

but sounds like a solid cube, ummm...if you lube isnt there a chance that the cube will start popping more since the pieces will slide faster and such?


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 10, 2009)

minsarker said:


> it seems like all you did was sand the cube down? dangit, i was hoping for a new unique mod haha
> 
> but sounds like a solid cube, ummm...if you lube isnt there a chance that the cube will start popping more since the pieces will slide faster and such?



yes it will, im kinda scared to do it but i can always clean the pieces if needed.
I dropped 9 seconds off of my PB first try with this and now im learning 2 look OLL and PLL so i cant wait to see the results of my times! and i dont have any silicone here and i wont be at my Dad's house till wednesday so it will be a while before i can get this thing lubed.

EDIT

ok after learning the 2 look OLL and PLL my PB is 41.53 and this cube is still going strong, cant wait to lube it!!


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 14, 2009)

hey guys, i bought some crc silicone spray and the cube is spectacular!!!1
it popped once but i was forcing it, which was the first time i had EVER had a pop with that cube.

i would upload a video but all i have is a webcam so if someone could point me toward a webcam video capture software that would be great


----------



## xSwiftxClawx (Jan 14, 2009)

Try using the Quick Capture option on YouTube.
I think it'll allow you to record without webcam software.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 14, 2009)

zeroxorxdiexskater said:


> minsarker said:
> 
> 
> > it seems like all you did was sand the cube down? dangit, i was hoping for a new unique mod haha
> ...



Your signature says your PB is 17.31...


----------



## minsarker (Jan 14, 2009)

cyberlink youcam or something is what I use

and youre pb is 17.31? no way you can just learn 4LLL and go from 41.53 to 17.31 in one day unless ur superman!


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 14, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> I got similar effects by throwing mine on the ground *and waiting 10 minutes*. ...



:confused:


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 14, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > I got similar effects by throwing mine on the ground *and waiting 10 minutes*. ...
> ...



I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Jan 14, 2009)

He created a thread about this weird phenominum.
Its quite recent, should be somewhere in the first or second page.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 14, 2009)

ImNOTnoob said:


> He created a thread about this weird phenominum.
> Its quite recent, should be somewhere in the first or second page.


Thanks, I found it by searching for ground and looking at the topic titles
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8350

Don't tell Rama about this. He already gets worried about the mental and physical health of his cubes when you drop it for 20 cm's


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 14, 2009)

xSwiftxClawx said:


> Try using the Quick Capture option on YouTube.
> I think it'll allow you to record without webcam software.



it gives me like a 10 second lag on my videos

ill look for the other software mentioned on this thread


and about my PB my average is at ~30 i can do oll and pll very quickly but f2l kills me and i got very lucky and saw 3/4 slots able to be lined up nice and i got a pll skip, i wont be beating that in a looonggg time unless i get as lucky as i did before, i assure you this is true, i have the time on my ipod nano that i was using and if i could import it the file i would


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 14, 2009)

Another Michael Wee?
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5793


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 15, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Another Michael Wee?
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5793



uh no not even close, all of my other averages were about 30~ and thats like it, for a while there when i was starting to learn 2look it was sketchy but now i have a consistent 30~ average. seriously this isnt even on topic


----------



## oneofthosedudes (Aug 9, 2009)

i modded my store cube too. it was really awesome.
first i stretched it, and it was able to cut corners better. not great, just tolerable. then i rounded all the insides of the corners, and stretched it some more, and it was my fastest cube for a week. then i realized that i could stretch it more and it wouldn't pop, so i did. i broke the core..... :/

now i'm trying to find a good mod that i can do with a broken core (the white center block broke off)

before it broke, it was better than my DIYs.


----------

